#launchpad-meeting 2008-05-06
<barry> #startmeeting
 * barry curses mootbot
<barry> hi everyone and welcome to this week's asiapac reviewers meeting.  who's here today?
<barry> thumper: ?
<barry> mwhudson: ?
<thumper> barry: hi
<thumper> barry: we are sprinting, but we could be here
<mwhudson> hello
<barry> oh, do you just want to cancel this week?  that's fine with me
<mwhudson> jml is being poked
<thumper> well, we are cross reviewing here
<thumper> and I don't have anything really to raise
<thumper> we all vote cancel
<barry> #endmeeting
<barry> :)
<mwhudson> :)
<barry> np, have a good sprint and see you next week!
<thumper> barry: thanks
#launchpad-meeting 2008-05-07
 * gmb goes to get a brew pre-meeting
<barry> #startmeeting
<barry> ha ha
<barry> hello and welcome to this week's ameu launchpad reveiwer's meeting
<barry> who's here today?
<bigjools> fail :)
<flacoste> me
<bigjools> me
<bac> me
<gmb> me
<bigjools> moo
<schwuk> me
<allenap> me
<salgado> me
<intellectronica> ME
<intellectronica> whoops
<BjornT> me
<barry> allenap, danilos ping
 * gmb tries to persuade a rather persistently stupid wasp to leave the office
<allenap> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<barry> EdwinGrubbs: welcome!
<EdwinGrubbs> thanks
<statik> me
<barry> statik: ping
<barry> :)
<sinzu1> me
<sinzui> me me
<barry> == Agenda ==
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Review process
<barry> next meeting week += 1?
<barry> anybody know you won't be here or will be sprinting?
<flacoste> sinzui and I will be sprinting
<flacoste> but we should be able to attend
<barry> cool, thanks
<barry>  * Action items
 * barry is teh suck this week
<barry>  * barry drive to decision about multiline sequences
<barry>  * barry to solicit ideas to better handle review scheduling and workload
<barry> not done, but i will do them this week
<barry>  * gmb to add lpreview to sourcecode and hack rf-setup to link it in
<gmb> It's in sourcecode.
<gmb> Thanks to mthaddon
<mthaddon> de rien
<gmb> I'll get the rf-setup change reviewed and landed today.
<barry> gmb: excellent.  will that link in our ~/.bazaar/plugins directory?
<gmb> Yep.
<barry> fantastic
<barry> thanks!
<barry>  * gmb to prod mwh again about the 800-line limit patch
<gmb> I emailed him last nigh
<gmb> But since he's sprinting I suspect we won't hear back until next week.
<gmb> barry: Let's leave this on the agenda for next week
<gmb> Lest I forget again :)
<barry> gmb: cool.  will do.  we'll leave the lpreview one on too, until the rf link branch lands
<gmb> Sure.
<barry> gmb: thanks
<barry>  * sinzui to update js style guide page with helpful resources
<sinzui> Not done
 * sinzui has time on Thursday to do it
<barry> sinzui: we'll just continue this one then, right?
<flacoste> barry: didn't you took a decision about multiline sequences?
<sinzui> barry: yes please
<statik> sinzui: possibly relevent, there is a new douglas crockford book coming out called javascript: the good parts
<barry> flacoste: oh, you're right.  i even updated the python style guide.  jeebus, where is my brain?
<bigjools> that won't be very big then
<intellectronica> statik: beware of ﻿crockford's advice, though. it's not always good
<sinzui> statik: I nice *small* book about modern and compatible ECMAScript would be nice.
<statik> yeah, I hope this one is tiny
<barry>  * sinzui or flacoste to add sampledata check to lpreview or make lint
<flacoste> i suck
<flacoste> completely forgot about that
<flacoste> i can at least file a bug :-)
<barry> flacoste: cool, that would be great
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry> queue looks pretty good to me.  the only pink branch is our old favorite bazillion year old stub branch
<barry> any comments on the queue?
<gmb> Can't that branch be made w-i-p?
<gmb> I mean, it's ossifying there at the top of the queue.#
<barry> gmb: i tried to do that once but jamesh didn't want me to
<barry> gmb: but i will push for that again at the next asiapac
<gmb> Okay.
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry> any word from mentors or mentorees?
<barry> EdwinGrubbs: how's it going?  getting some branches to review?
<EdwinGrubbs> barry: no, I haven't reviewed anything since salgado's oncall day
<gmb> EdwinGrubbs: That's a Thursday, right?
<barry> EdwinGrubbs: that's okay, i'm sure you'll get some tomorrow
<EdwinGrubbs> of course, I haven't checked PendingReviews to see if anything is assigned to me
<barry> EdwinGrubbs: that reminds me.  i've been using bac's cron script.  i highly recommend it
<barry> when there's no change to my queue, it stays quiet, but i get the occasional email when there's an update to my queue.  it works really well. you should all check it out
 * barry thanks bac
<bac> np
 * sinzui ponders a dbus message from PR
<barry> :)
<EdwinGrubbs> bac: where is that cronscript? I just have your getreview.py script.
<bac> that would be cool
<bigjools> XMPP message
<schwuk> twitter!
<bigjools> eugh
<bac> EdwinGrubbs:  bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical.com/code/bac/launchpad/pr_notify
<gmb> sinzui: Put it through libnotify / notify-bin
<schwuk> bigjools: luddite
<barry> bac: is there a link to that from TipsForReviewers?
<statik> easily integrated with intellectronica's twit.py
<sinzui> gmb: yep
<bac> barry: no, but i'll add one
<barry> bac: thanks
<schwuk> statik: ?
<bigjools> schwuk: communication junkie
<barry> any other mentoring news?
<barry>  * Review process
<barry> there's just bac's proposed item...
<barry>  * Discourage use of 'hasattr' (bac)
<barry> bac: the floor is yours
<flacoste> hasattr is evil because it catches exceptions
<bac> i wasn't aware of the problem with hasattr until the discussion today.
 * sinzui 'attr' in obj.__dict__:
<bac> so should we put that on our check list or PSG
<flacoste> we should define a safe_hasattr in lazr.utils and uses that instead
<bac> flacoste: +1
<intellectronica> sinzui: that doesn't always work, does it?
<barry> flacoste: i think people should just be trained to use getattr(foo, name, None) instead
<flacoste> it doesn't with decoarators
<flacoste> intellectronica: ^^
<sinzui> intellectronica: I was being sarcastic
<flacoste> or any other descriptors
<flacoste> barry: i think if safe_hasattr(obj, 'attr'):
<flacoste> is easier to udnertsand
<bac> i did a quick look and we're using hasattr 24 times in our codebase
<flacoste> than if getattr(obj, 'attr', None) is not None
<barry> flacoste: yeah, but then i have to look up safe_hasattr() to see what it actually does ;)
<flacoste> barry: c.'mon :-)
<barry> otoh, if it's this instead, then i can get behind it:
<barry> missing = object()
<intellectronica> maybe you should call it can_getattr :)
<barry> return getattr(obj, name, missing) is missing
<flacoste> barry: yes, that was my plan
<barry> er, is not missing
 * flacoste realized that he just got himself anothe action item
<allenap> Why not just catch the AttributeError explicitly ourselves, and ban hasattr?
<barry> intellectronica: maybe i_can_haz_attr()
<flacoste> i should just shut-up
<intellectronica> barry: :)
<flacoste> allenap: the problem is that it catches all exceptions
<barry> i'd like to understand more why we're using hasattrs
<barry> maybe some of those 24 uses are bogus?
<intellectronica> i think in many cases where we use ...attr methods we don't really have to, or could refactor the code so that we don't have to
<intellectronica> just today salgado found one place where we used setattr without having to and fixed it
<salgado> intellectronica, it was jamesh who found it, btw. :)
<intellectronica> maybe the instruction should be more general, and include looking for ...attr in the code, check that it's really necessary, and iff it is, make sure that it's correct
<barry> intellectronica: +1
<barry> would someone like to update TipsForReviewers to be on the lookout, and question, uses of setattr()
<bac> i will
<barry> and also update PythonStyleGuide to watch out for hasattr() because of the exception swallowing behavior
<barry> bac: mind doing both?
<intellectronica> barry: why setattr specifically?
<bac> yes i'll do both
<bac> barry: why shouldn't both place caution about hasattr and setattr?
<barry> intellectronica, bac nope, you're right. sorry
<flacoste> what's the issue with setattr?
<intellectronica> flacoste: just that we sometimes use it without having to
<intellectronica> flacoste: and then we rely on strings, don't get lint errors, and unnecessarily complicate the code
<flacoste> how often does it come up?
<flacoste> i mean, there is a lot of things we do that we don't need to
<intellectronica> flacoste: it came up today :)
<flacoste> launchpad is full of cargo cult
<sinzui> true
<flacoste> lint doesn't catch unexisiting attributes
<flacoste> i don't think we should call out setattr specifically
<intellectronica> heh, true
<barry> i can go either way on that.  we're all agreed about questioning and discouraging hasattr though
<barry> that's it from me.  anything else not on the agenda?
<bigjools> a quick point
<bigjools> my email about cleaning PR up was not very effective
<bigjools> so I think we should remind people in review replies
<barry> bigjools: good idea
 * bigjools removed 6 old branches from his queue just yesterday
<sinzui> can bac's script be adapted to send an email to offender?
<bac> sinzui: no
<bac> jamesh's would be a better candidate
<sinzui> I clear my queue when I start my on-call day
<bigjools> yeah
<flacoste> sinzui: that could be considered spamming :-)
<bigjools> you can flog them some viagra while you're at it
<flacoste> lol
<sinzui> It is spelt V|4gra
<bigjools> :)
<barry> i think we're done :)
<barry> #endmeeting
<barry> ha ha
<barry> thanks everyone!
<bigjools> #fail
#launchpad-meeting 2008-05-08
 * Rinchen sobs for mootbot
<schwuk> be brave Rinchen
<kiko> WTF is mootbot
<gmb> It's been eaten by a grue.
<sinzui> kiko: It was Rinchen's horse. We shot it when it broke its leg.
<schwuk> it is no more
<gmb> It is an ex bot
<Rinchen> it sunk with seveas
<sinzui> It has ceased to be
<schwuk> it has shuffled of this mortal coil
<Rinchen> there's a meeting coming up to talk about the future of all the bots
<Rinchen> like ubotu
<bigjools> 'e 'as gone to meet 'is maker
<kiko> Rinchen, really?
<kiko> dinnaknothat
<sinzui> It is an ex-bot
<Rinchen> well, mootbot is offline. Dennis is still around. :-)
<Rinchen> just not on irc
<schwuk> sinzui: gmb beat you to it
<mpt> I could pretend to be MootBot
<Rinchen> scribes team has had a few offers but they are not sure what to do because mootbot is eggdrop code.  They were talking about building it into ubotu
<sinzui> damn
<sinzui> Let's move on to the cheese shop sketch then
<mpt> (just without the semi-permanent-record part)
<Rinchen> eggdrop makes swiss cheese look like high-density concrete
<kiko> go!
<Rinchen> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating Launchpad development.
<gmb> sinzui: I'll fetch my bourzouki, hang on.
<Rinchen> Roll Call
<Rinchen> me!
<mrevell> me
<mpt> me
<bigjools> me
<gmb> mě
<flacoste> me
<mars> me
<intellectronica> me
<bac> me
<sinzui> me
<salgado> me
<adeuring> me
<thumper> me
<SteveA> me
<stub> ,e
<barry> me
<matsubara> me
<leonardr> me
<stub> me
<schwuk> me
<herb> me
<kiko> me
<jt1> me
<danilos> me
<statik> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<Rinchen> jt1 = jtv in disguise
<Rinchen> Releases is here
<Rinchen> foundations, bugs, etc?
<jtv> Rinchen: no, that was an impostor.  Here I am.
<sinzui> not a very good disguise it seems
<statik> lpcomm is here
<cprov> me
<Rinchen> ok there is soyuz
<al-maisan> me
<bigjools> soyuz was here ages ago :)
<Rinchen> allenap_, BjornT ?
<flacoste> Rinchen: foundations all there
<Rinchen> and I see thumper...ok, let's go
<Rinchen> Agenda
<BjornT> me
<Rinchen>  * Next meeting
<Rinchen>  * Actions from last meeting
<Rinchen>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<Rinchen>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen>  * Bug tags
<Rinchen>  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb)
<Rinchen>  * DBA report (stub)
<Rinchen>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen>  * New packages required (salgado)
<Rinchen>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<Rinchen>  * Doc Team report (mrevell)
<Rinchen> Next meeting
<Rinchen> well, there was not much consensus on the rotation option email
<Rinchen> Kiko, SteveA -  you're still against two meetings, correct?
<kiko> I'm not against anything per se, but we lose a lot by having separate meetings.
<allenap_> me, sorry I'm late
<kiko> so I find the drawbacks kinda high
<SteveA> I'm against split meetings
<Rinchen> that leaves us to pick one, or do thumper's 6 hour incrementing meeting
<SteveA> I'm fine with having two meetings, provided they're approximately one week apart
<Rinchen> lol
<kiko> incrementing meetings are a bit scary in that everybody gets confused
<thumper> SteveA: :)
<thumper> kiko: people are smart enough
<thumper> and we have a team calendar
<kiko> thumper, speaking from experience on the Ubuntu side, not really.
<gmb> Also, we set the next meeting date in the meeting...
<kiko> so I'm kinda -1 on rotating meetings
<kiko> but +1 on two meeting times alternating
<kiko> sounds like nobody liked the times there, though
<kiko> could we propose other times?
<kiko> I will be at both meetings
<thumper> midnight UTC is good for me :)
<kiko> worksforme
<jtv> gah
<Rinchen> I can go back and look for other slots
<Rinchen> the 11am UTC one is the one with the most chance more highest attendance
<kiko> anyway, if no decision comes in through email this week, same time next week.
<kiko> what time is that for jtv?
<Rinchen> ok, I'll set up everything for 18:00 UTC for next week and we can change it
<kiko> moving on
<mpt> kiko, 1am-ish
<jtv> kiko: 07:00, or 6 hours before my working day
<SteveA> jtv is in thailand.  surely he can get drugs to make the current meeting time palettable
 * mpt doesn't know what he's talking about
<jtv> SteveA: to me, yes.  To you?  Funny maybe, but...
<intellectronica> Rinchen: if so then i'm afraid i'll have to miss next week. sorry!
<Rinchen> right then, moving on
<Rinchen> oh, thanks intellectronica
<Rinchen> Actions from last meeting
<Rinchen> none
<Rinchen> Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 228305, OOPS-855EB78, 228307.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228305 in malone "OOPS accessing contextless bug url" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228305
<matsubara> intellectronica, can you take 228305. I think it's related to the email interface. It needs further investigation.
<matsubara> cprov, wasn't OOPS-855EB78 RCFIXED? Or is that a new one?
<kiko> jtv, 7pm?
<intellectronica> matsubara: sure, i'll investigate and fix as appropriate
<jtv> kiko: midnight UTC is 7am for me.
<matsubara> I've noticed some timeouts in +storeblob and +hwdb/+submit pages. I've asked about it to flacoste last Friday. More eyes on the issue would be appreciated(#228307)
<kiko> jtv, it's 11am utc.
<cprov> matsubara: bigjools fixed it last friday, IIRC
<flacoste> my hypothesis was some libarian connection dalys
<jtv> kiko: 11am utc is just dandy for me.
<matsubara> cprov: the oops is from sunday, on edge
<flacoste> but that's just a wild guess
<kiko> matsubara, so hmmm something else is amiss?
<cprov> matsubara: uhmm ... let me check it again then
<SteveA> do we record times taken talking to the HTTP librarian?
<SteveA> if not, we should do
<SteveA> and these should be available in OOPS reports
<SteveA> as a general principle, any time we do something that talks to another process or another computer, we should record the time taken
<cprov> matsubara: no, that's a new oops, needs a bug.
<matsubara> cprov: I'll file one after the meeting. thanks for checking
<kiko> SteveA, for the upload? we do not.
<matsubara> SteveA: I don't think we do.
<cprov> matsubara: np, thank you
<matsubara> SteveA: I mean, I don't think we do the logging
<SteveA> that's too bad.  it would help us out in knowing what's going on.
<flacoste> librarian logging sucks also, but that's probably another issue
<Rinchen> matsubara, anything else?
<matsubara> Rinchen: that's all from me.
<Rinchen> thanks
<Rinchen> Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<matsubara> thanks all. I'll update the bug
<Rinchen> Memory issue.   flacoste, can we reopen the bug since it's still a problem, or create a new one? How is the current investigation going?
<SteveA> matsubara: would you file a bug on the librarian client that it should record times for HTTP calls
<flacoste> Rinchen: file a new one
<matsubara> SteveA: sure. doing it now
<flacoste> and SteveA thinks it might be related to batch size
<SteveA> thanks
<flacoste> i'm going to put a hard limit on it
<flacoste> 300
<stub> (watch out for the exception handler that uploads the exception to the librarian - might end up in a loop)
<SteveA> Rinchen: earlier, tom, jtv and I did some experiments on staging
<kiko> I am okay with that. would be even happier with 500 but anyway.. :)
<flacoste> i'm going to file a bug about the batch size issue
<jtv> flacoste: I just discussed the issue with sinzui as well, so
<Rinchen> thanks flacoste
<jtv> flacoste: can we get together and compare notes?
<Rinchen> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/224617
<Rinchen> jtv - is this really critical or simply high?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224617 in rosetta "XPI import stumbles over malformed or email-less contributor entries." [Critical,In progress]
<jtv> flacoste: (I have a bug for the Translations side)
<SteveA> and we could see a large-ish memory increase for translation pages with large batch sizes
<jtv> Rinchen: that's critical to the Firefox people.
<jtv> Rinchen: the fix landed today, and I'm negotiating a CP
<Rinchen> jtv, k, thanks.
<kiko> Rinchen, jtv: I'm going to chat with asac; meanwhile jtv will test on staging.
<Rinchen> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/224623
<Rinchen> DB load.  stub, mthaddon - this hasn't been worked on. Therefore I submit that it's not a critical bug but rather high. Do you agree?
<ubottu> Rinchen: Error: This bug is private
<Rinchen> :-)
<kiko> agreed.
<flacoste> jtv: sure
<flacoste> jtv: grab me after meeting
<jtv> flacoste: not now though; it's deep night and I've been at it for 15 hours straight
<Rinchen> herb, if you could pass that on
<herb> will do
<flacoste> jtv: ok, i'll probably fix it later today though
<Rinchen> I'll go ahead and lower this. If it happens again, herb if you could get Tom to update the details in the bug report please.  thanks
<stub> I'll flag Bug 224623 as incomplete - there is no way to progress the bug report.
<jtv> flacoste: okay, then we'll have to do it right after
<herb> Rinchen: got it.
<SteveA> Rinchen: we should adapt some code that gustavo wrote for landscape
<ubottu> stub: Bug 224623 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/224623 is private
<Rinchen> ok, thanks stub
<SteveA> Rinchen: to limit the connections that are accepted from the network into the webapp
<SteveA> Rinchen: based on the size of the queue of connections waiting for app threads.
<Rinchen> Sounds like a job for spec circumstances or foundations.
<SteveA> Rinchen: that will keep launchpad responsive even in situations that look like the one described by tom in the bug report
<SteveA> it's a foundations job, for post 2.0
<SteveA> which we can look at moving forward if it happens again
<Rinchen> ok, I'll add that to the laundry list. :-)
<Rinchen> That's it from me.
<Rinchen> Operations report (mthaddon/herb)
<herb> Highlights from the last week:
<herb>  - 05/02: Production re-roll.
<herb>  - 05/05: lpnet6 (running with the debug config) stopped responding and was restarted.
<herb>  - 05/06: lpnet4 died and was restarted.
<herb>  - 05/06: Cherry pick r6222 to lpnet*
<herb>  - 05/07: Restarted librarian after a 13 minute outage.
<herb> New edge server running hardy should be up and in the rotation starting tomorrow.
<herb> No update from us on the memory issue. The debug instance (lpnet6) doesn't seem to be growing in the same way that the non-debug instances are. The typical lpnet process seems to grow to 800-1000MB RSS (3x-5x it's initial RSS) within a few hours and stay there idefinitely.
<herb> That's it from Tom and me unless there are any questions.
<stub> So we should fix the memory issue by running in debug mode? :-/
<SteveA> herb: did you get anyone to look at lp6 when it stopped responding?
<kiko> what's the overhead in running debug mode?
<SteveA> kiko: lots
<SteveA> kiko: we run single threaded
<SteveA> and it doesn't fix the memory issues
<herb> SteveA: Tom handled it.  so I don't know.  I know he copied the ref* files over in case there was something of value in there.
<jtv> "Less damage per second"
<SteveA> it makes them less likely to occur, because the server handles fewer requests
<flacoste> maybe 800-1000Mb is what LP needs as working memory to process our requests that perform badly
<herb> 1/16th the number of requests.
<SteveA> herb: if an app server becomes unresponsive and it's only one, please take it out of rotation in the load balancer
<SteveA> and then find someone ifrastructural to look into it
<SteveA> if two go down in the same way, then restart the second one, leaving the first one hung
<SteveA> please add this to the LOSA operational manual, or whatever :-)
<herb> SteveA: ok.
<SteveA> we can usually afford to lose one app server
<Rinchen> anything else for herb?
<herb> SteveA: when you say someone infrastructural, who should we be looking for?
<SteveA> and it's good to have the opportunity to diagnose it
<SteveA> a member of the foundations team
<SteveA> or SC
<SteveA> or me
<herb> SteveA: ok
<Rinchen> herb, you can ping steve, kiko, or I on -code if it happens and we can help you find someone
<herb> Rinchen: sounds good.
<Rinchen> thanks herb
<Rinchen> off we go....
<Rinchen> DBA report (stub)
<stub> The production DB server is being upgraded to hardy as soon as IS can schedule it. This involves downtime.
<stub> Hopefully we get the PQM box running Hardy at around the same time. This means we can switch to PG 8.3 for development.
<stub> If things go to plan, we can upgrade production to PG 8.3 later with minimal downtime. I need to test using Slony-I to perform the migration with real data on Carbon once it has been Hardified.
<stub> Devs will need to switch to PG 8.3 when PQM switches. You are welcome to switch earlier if you want. The docs are already updated on the Wiki.
<stub> Had a good discussion on the person/auth split with jamesh and refactored the model again. The diagram on the wiki page has been updated (and no longer matches the text).
<stub> OOT.
<Rinchen> Better watch out kiko, I'm going to hardify you
<thumper> oot?
<Rinchen> lol
<stub> over and out
<SteveA> out of time
<thumper> ah
<kiko> Rinchen, I'm on hardy!!
<SteveA> our obstinate technologist
<Rinchen> jtv, put down that GTA list right now and step away from the computer
<jtv> Rinchen: it's GTF
<SteveA> our other thailander
<Rinchen> Thanks stub
<jtv> Rinchen: and you're too late: it's already uploading
<Rinchen> Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Is anyone blocked on an RT or have any that are becoming urgent?
<mrevell> our original Thailander?
<Rinchen> and bigjools, I didn't look, are you done?
<SteveA> mrevell: nice
<bigjools> Rinchen: yes!  \o/
<Rinchen> yippee
<bigjools> Rinchen: having said that I need to talk to flacoste about the restricted librarian rollout, which will need another RT
<flacoste> i suck
<flacoste> sorry, completely forgot that one
<kiko> jesus guys
<Rinchen> Pass it my way and I'll do the priority magic on it
<kiko> this was due last CENTURY
<Rinchen> I'll get SteveA to do a rain dance too
<bigjools> flacoste: are you free after the meeting sometime?
<Rinchen> kiko, yeah, bigjools ppa fought the Hardy release and Hardy won
<Rinchen> New packages required (salgado)
<flacoste> bigjools: tomorrow might be better, i have three persons already in line :-(
<salgado> anything to add to launchpad-dependencies this week?
<Rinchen> beer?
<SteveA> so...
<kiko> not that I can think of
<SteveA> if launchpad-dependencies were managed in /sourcecode
<kiko> thanks salgado!
<SteveA> then we could have a check on 'make run'
<SteveA> that warned if launchpad-dependencies is not of the appropriate version for this LP tree
<flacoste> SteveA: we can have a check even if it's not managed in sourcecode
<SteveA> sorry to bring up this old chestnut, but I miss xmas
<SteveA> flacoste: it means we need to record the version number somewhere, and keep it up to date
<SteveA> flacoste: rather than just work off what's in /sourcecode
<Rinchen> SteveA, how about you file a bug for that and tell flacoste about it?
<kiko> SteveA, well, depends if sourcecode is linked out of somewhere or not
<kiko> i.e. if it is shared
<flacoste> Won't fix
<Rinchen> we won't lose your chestnut then
<Rinchen> flacoste, well, you can negotiate that with your boss ;-)
<Rinchen> going once
<flacoste> we need more value out of it to offset the additional process cost
<Rinchen> ok, sounds like an offline discussion is in order.  ACTION: Steve and Francis to chat about dependencies and make check
<SteveA> thanks, but it's fine
<Rinchen> A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> howdy
<SteveA> I will go with flacoste's judgement on this issue.  I'm sure we'll revisit it later, once we move more of launchpad code into launchpad.
<mrevell> A common theme over the past week - although we haven't been inundated with requests - has been requests to either report spam or edit existing bug comments.
<mrevell> As we've discussed this in meetings before, I'd be interested in hearing from other people who have either dealt with or seen an interesting user-affecting issue.
<flacoste> SteveA: actually, once servers are upgraded to hardy, the cost will lessen, so we should revisit at that time
<intellectronica> one thing i encountered is users wanting to edit or delete their own comments
<SteveA> we need to have "add a 'report this comment' link on comments" and the same for other user-submitted content
<intellectronica> for example, because they disclosed information they would rather not, accidentally
<SteveA> and that should be on the post-2.0 list
<SteveA> services like facebook do this well
<mrevell> intellectronica: Yes, I've seen that come up too. There's a problem of editing history there, though, isn't there?
<stub> Why is that a problem?
<intellectronica> "other user-submitted content"? almost all of it is...
<intellectronica> mrevell: what do you mean by "editing history"?
<kiko> intellectronica, changing what I said in the past.
<mpt> mrevell, not if it's within five minutes or before anyone else comments.
<mrevell> intellectronica: Someone could edit their comment to cast themselves in a better light, perhaps.
<mrevell> mpt: Hmm, fair point.
<mpt> (5 minutes being when the mail notification goes out)
<Rinchen> There is a general topic of spam handling that I've already added on behalf of the OSAs
<stub> Why is that a problem? We are writing a bug tracker and things - not a banking system.
<Rinchen> on the post-2.0 list
<mrevell> Do we have a bug report? I didn't see one.
<mpt> We have bug reports on both those issues
<mpt> spam is bug 45419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45419 in launchpad "Launchpad needs a way of easily flagging spam" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45419
<SteveA> I think we should always keep the comments
<mpt> I don't remember the editing one offhand
<mrevell> mpt: Yeah, I saw the spam but not the edit history. I'll look again, thanks.
<SteveA> and hide them, and have a link saying "N comments removed"
<SteveA> openness is important
<mpt> bug 80895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80895 in malone "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80895
<mrevell> thanks mpt
<mpt> np
<mrevell> As we have a plan, I'm done.
<kiko> yep
<Rinchen> Doc Team report (mrevell)
<kiko> it's post 2.0 unfo
<intellectronica> mpt: i'm not sure 5 minutes is enough. i realise that after that we've sent an email anyway, but i suspect that in some cases users will still want to remove a comment
<BjornT> SteveA: a db patch was landed last cycle, which will allow us to hide comment. we just need to implement it.
<mrevell> I'd like to give the doc team members a list of bite-sized items that would be outside the scope of our normal docs work. If you have ideas for such work, that involves your part of LP, please let me know.
<mrevell> On a docs-related note: Rinchen, Statik and I are recording a new episode of the Launchpad podcast next week. All ideas, such as suggestions of CC-licensed music for the theme and a name are welcome :)
<mpt> intellectronica, then they can put themselves into the "Inappropriate" queue just like anyone marking spam
<mpt> and be moderated accordingly
<SteveA> mrevell: a new episode?
<SteveA> mrevell: we have episodes? what's the RSS feed?  I'll add it to my reader
<intellectronica> mpt: maybe you're right. anyway, there's a bug, so let's continue there
<mpt> sure
<jtv> 4-minute warning...
<gmb> SteveA: I think there was one too many adjectives in mrevell's sentence.
<mrevell> SteveA: Well, let's say episode 1.0, to the version 0 that I posted last year. The feed is...
<mrevell> http://news.launchpad.net/category/podcast/feed
<SteveA> thanks
<mrevell> Thanks Rinchen
<Rinchen> Thanks.
<Rinchen> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Developer Meeting.
<Rinchen> The end!
<thumper> thanks Rinchen
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen !
<jtv> thanks Rinchen!
 * Rinchen laments the loss of Mootbot.
<SteveA> mootbot, I mourns it
<Rinchen> I'll just have to get the scissors out and cut up this log.
<kiko> woo
<Rinchen> matsubara, pass me the glue eh?
<Rinchen> gmb, can I use your scissors? Yours seem awfully sharp.
<intellectronica> did anybody say "glue"?
 * intellectronica sniffles 
<gmb> Rinchen: Alas, I only use scalpels.
<Rinchen> gmb, ok, I'll check with sinzui then.  Last I knew his where pink
<Rinchen> or maybe they were pinking shears....
#launchpad-meeting 2009-05-06
<barry> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 09:01. The chair is barry.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<barry> hello everyone and welcome to this week's ameu reviewers meeting.  who's here today?
<rockstar> me
<allenap> me
<gmb> me
<intellectronica> moi
<vednis> me
<noodles775> here
<vednis> argh
<mars> me
<gary_poster> me
<flacoste> me
<barry> adeuring: ping
<barry> bac sends his apologies
<adeuring> me, soory
<salgado> me
<barry> cprov, danilo_ EdwinGrubbs ping
<barry> sinzui: ping
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<sinzui> me
<barry> [TOPIC] agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  agenda
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Action items
<barry>  * Mentoring update
<barry>  * Peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry> meager agenda today
<barry> [TOPIC]  * Action items
<MootBot> New Topic:   * Action items
<barry>  * mars to update JavaScriptReviewNotes with recent EIBTI decision
<mars> no done
<mars> give me five minutes :)
<barry> :)
<barry>  * gary_poster to take importfascist and rSP() discussion to ml
<gary_poster> barry: no, I am an evil human being :-)
<barry> gary_poster: maybe you are doing the world good by your delay :)
<gary_poster> barry: maybe so
<barry>  * allenap to look into storm/sqlobject result set compatibility
<gary_poster> :-)
<flacoste> i think this is done?
<allenap> Yep, done :)
<barry> yay, thanks!
<barry>  * flacoste to work on API reviewer cheat sheet
<cprov> me
 * flacoste whistles
<flacoste> innocently
<barry> flacoste: i have a different "whistling" tune running through my head right now :)
<rockstar> Andy Griffith?
<barry> rockstar: i was thinking of snow white
<barry> [TOPIC] mentoring update
<MootBot> New Topic:  mentoring update
<barry> any feedback from mentors or mentats?
<adeuring> good work from Henning
 * noodles775 has first day tomorrow, so no feedback yet :)
<barry> adeuring: good to hear.  i think henninge is afk atm?
<adeuring> yes, seems so.
<barry> noodles775: you must be simply overwhelmed with anticipation and excitement :)
<barry> cool
<noodles775> barry: Indeed :)
<barry> thanks, any other feedback?
<barry> [TOPIC] peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<MootBot> New Topic:  peanut gallery (anything not on the agenda)
<barry> does anybody have anything for today?
<intellectronica> yes
<intellectronica> a couple of notes about js. one specific one general
<intellectronica> specific: don't forget that the minifier is stupid, and needs you to assign string literals to variables if you want them minified
<intellectronica> general: pay attention to the cheat sheet, as it evolves. consider subscribing to it
<intellectronica> that's it
<barry> intellectronica: can you post the cheat sheet url here again?
<intellectronica> https://dev.launchpad.net/JavaScriptReviewNotes
<barry> intellectronica: thanks
<barry> anything else?
<barry> if not, then we can end the meeting in record time
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<gary_poster> wait...wait...wait!  no, just kidding :-D
<barry> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 09:17.
 * barry resolves that gary_poster has to run the next 5 meetings
<gary_poster> lol
<barry> :)
<barry> bye bye
<gary_poster> thanks barry
#launchpad-meeting 2009-05-07
<matsubara> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 10:01. The chair is matsubara.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<matsubara> Welcome to this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating the resolution of specific Launchpad bugs and issues.
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<sinzui> me
<matsubara> Not on the Launchpad Dev team? Welcome! Come "me" with the rest of us!
<rockstar> me
<matsubara> stub, herb, cprov, Ursinha, intellectronica: hi
<cprov> me
<stub> me
<herb> me
<matsubara> let's move on, Ursinha and intellectronica can join in a bit
<matsubara> [TOPIC] Agenda
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<Ursinha> hmm
<matsubara>  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<matsubara>  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<matsubara>  * DBA report (stub)
 * Ursinha pokes MootBot 
<Ursinha> wrong m
 * Ursinha pokes matsubara 
<Ursinha> me
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<matsubara>     * matsubara to add to the CRB page herb's config change
<matsubara>       * bac landed the change together with his fix for bug 368858 (db-stable r8031)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368858 in launchpad-foundations "Redirection from lp/bugs/NNN can be done smarter" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368858
<Ursinha> I'm here
<matsubara> ok, that was done.
<matsubara> Ursinha: hi
<Ursinha> me
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs
<Ursinha> 5 bugs
<Ursinha> flacoste: bug 360846: 57438 oopses today, 05/07, how's this fix going?
<Ursinha> cprov: bug 373284 and bug 373303
<Ursinha> henninge (that's not here): bug 302449
<Ursinha> intellectronica (that's not here either): bug 357316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373284 in soyuz "When editing PPA details, leaving PPA display name field blank oopses, and it says "Optional"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373284
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373303 in soyuz "ppa/+index is timing out more than usual in lpnet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302449 in rosetta "Uploading a file with the same name triggers a database constraint." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357316 in malone "hwdb +submit failing with KeyError OOPS" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357316
<Ursinha> weee
<Ursinha> matsubara, [action] Ursinha to talk to intellectronica about bug 357316
<Ursinha> matsubara, [action] Ursinha to talk to henninge about bug 302449
<matsubara> Ursinha: flacoste is excused today. stub is covering for foundations
<cprov> Ursinha: the timeout issue is known and will be fixed soon.
<Ursinha> cprov, cool, thanks
<Ursinha> nice to know
<stub> Ursinha: Bug 360846 has a fix but hasn't been cherry picked yet.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360846 in launchpad-foundations "appserver isn't recovering like it should causing too many oopses" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360846
<matsubara> [action] Ursinha to talk to intellectronica about bug 357316
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to talk to intellectronica about bug 357316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357316 in malone "hwdb +submit failing with KeyError OOPS" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357316
<matsubara> [action] Ursinha to talk to henninge about bug 302449
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to talk to henninge about bug 302449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302449 in rosetta "Uploading a file with the same name triggers a database constraint." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302449
<Ursinha> stub, and what do we need to get a cherrypick? a losa?
<Ursinha> or some special requirement
<stub> Ursinha: Francis needs to get it through PQM first, then a losa can deal with the rest.
<herb> stub, Ursinha: well someone needs to request and approve the CP.
<stub> francis can?
<herb> stub, Ursinha: after it's approved we'll take care of getting it rolled out.
<Ursinha> herb, I can talk to kiko if needed
<Ursinha> but I thought flacoste could approve that
<herb> either kiko or flacoste can approve it.
<Ursinha> great, so I guess that's a matter of flacoste getting the fix through PQM
<Ursinha> thanks stub
<Ursinha> that's all from me matsubara
<Ursinha> thanks guys
<matsubara> ok, we have a few critical
<matsubara> 5 to be precise, 3 fix committed, 1 in progress
<matsubara> and one confirmed
<matsubara> rockstar: bug 360791 is set as critical
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360791 in bzr/1.14 "bzr pull/branch shows "Error received from smart server: ('NoSuchRevision',)"" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360791
<matsubara> oh, it's in progress for bzr
<rockstar> matsubara, I know some bzr patches were applied last night.  The fix could be among them.
<matsubara> you mean to our bzr tree or to trunk?
<matsubara> s/trunk/bzr trunk/
<rockstar> matsubara, to our tree.
<matsubara> rockstar: can you confirm that the fix is amongst the ones applied yesterday?
<matsubara> rockstar: and if not, can you chase it, so the proper fix is applied sooner rather than later?
<rockstar> matsubara, I cannot currently, but I will make sure we get it taken care of.
<matsubara> [action] rockstar to confirm that bzr fix for bug 360791 was applied to LP's bzr tree.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  rockstar to confirm that bzr fix for bug 360791 was applied to LP's bzr tree.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360791 in bzr/1.14 "bzr pull/branch shows "Error received from smart server: ('NoSuchRevision',)"" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360791
<matsubara> thanks rockstar
<matsubara> I think that's all
<matsubara> thanks everyone
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/herb/spm)
<matsubara> herb: go ahead
<herb> 2009-05-01 - Cowboyed a fix to soyuz for bug #370513. The fix has since been committed. Someone (cprov?) should request a cherry pick of it to make sure it lands on the production branch.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370513 in soyuz "failure to accept PPA uploads" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370513
<herb> 2009-05-05 - Cherry picked r8309 to the xmlrpc and mailman servers to fix bug #356395
<herb> 2009-05-05 - Cherry picked r8318 to lpnet* to fix bug #371560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356395 in launchpad-registry "MailingListAPIView has too many soft timeouts" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356395
<herb> Bug #156453 and bug #118625 seem to still be a problem. Though they seem to crop up less often. So it feels like there is progress being made.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371560 in rosetta "POTMsgSets on page not in ascending sequence order" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371560
<herb> Over the last couple of days it seems we've had some intermittent issues with lpnet. I haven't been involved, so can't provide much of an update, but I wanted to bring it up to see if anyone else had an update.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156453 in loggerhead "production loggerhead branch leaks memory" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118625 in launchpad-code "codebrowse sometimes hangs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118625
<cprov> herb: will do that today, have other CPs too.
<matsubara> [action] cprov to request CP of fix for bug 370513
<MootBot> ACTION received:  cprov to request CP of fix for bug 370513
<mthaddon> herb: I think there was a storm branch from flacoste that was supposed to address the intermittent issue
<herb> cprov: excellent, thanks
<matsubara> mthaddon: that's the patch we discussed on the oops section, I think
<matsubara> the one that solves the InterfaceError
<cprov> herb: it hasn't reached stable yet, for the record.
<mthaddon> matsubara: sorry, didn't see the discussion - so do we need to CP that one?
<herb> cprov: noted
<matsubara> mthaddon: francis is doing the pqm dancing now, once it reaches db-stable, a cp will be requested
<matsubara> s/dancing/dance/
<mthaddon> matsubara: eh? we CP from stable, not db-stable
<matsubara> sorry, stable, I meant
<mthaddon> ah cool - so it needs something else besides the storm branch that's already landed?
<matsubara> this multi branch thing is confusing. basically francis is taking care of landing the fix and will request a cp when that's available
<mthaddon> ok
<matsubara> mthaddon: I'm afraid I don't know the details
<stub> mthaddon: The fix is the Storm branch
<stub> mthaddon: I don't think there is anything else.
<mthaddon> stub: yeah, that's what I thought - guess I should just check with flacoste
<matsubara> thanks herb, mthaddon
<matsubara> let's move on
<herb> thanks matsubara
<matsubara> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> The second slave was brought back on line after the rollout. There where some missing permissions, which caused grief to the xmlrpc server and thus mailman, as per discussion on the mailing list. I don't think any end users where effected.
<stub> Nothing else happening really. Excitement has been on the appservers.
<stub> Done.
<matsubara> thanks stub, I guess no exciting news is good news :-)
<matsubara> anything else before I close?
<matsubara> 3
<matsubara> 2
<matsubara> 1
<matsubara> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See the channel topic for the location of the logs.
<matsubara> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 10:24.
<Ursinha> thanks mars
<intellectronica> hi Ursinha, matsubara, just came back
<intellectronica> Ursinha: as for that bug, we've determined that it's not a bug but a feature :)
<matsubara> Ursinha: 2 strikes, another one and you're out :-)
<matsubara> intellectronica: Ursinha is having connectivity problems. she's heavily lagged
<intellectronica> ah ok. maybe that's why she missed my apologies too?...
<intellectronica> anyway, i'll report in the bug
<matsubara> probably. thanks intellectronica
<matsubara> do we have a meeting now?
<intellectronica> matsubara: i'm not feeling very well (just came back from the doctor's) so i rather postpone, if that's cool with you. i'm kinda' headed back to bed :(
<matsubara> intellectronica: that's fine by me. let me know when do you want to talk.
<matsubara> intellectronica: I hope it's nothing serious and wish you get well soon
#launchpad-meeting 2010-05-13
<danilos> me?
<matsubara> moo
<danilos> yoo
<Ursinha> hahaha
<matsubara> oinc
<matsubara> farmiville meets launchpad
 * rockstar  
<gary_poster> me
<sinzui> me
<Ursinha> argh
<Ursinha> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 11:02. The chair is Ursinha.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<sinzui> me
<Ursinha> sigh
<matsubara> me
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] Roll Call
<Ursinha> Not on the Launchpad Dev team? Welcome! Come "me" with the rest of us!
<MootBot> New Topic:  Roll Call
<sinzui> me
<Ursinha> meeeeee
<Chex> me
<matsubara> me
<Ursinha> sinzui is here several times
<Ursinha> bigjools,
<Ursinha> hi
 * bigjools excuses himself from the meeting
<bigjools> UDS...
<Ursinha> I guess we don't have a bugs' person here
<Ursinha> bigjools, I  have one question for you in the oops section, should be easy for you :)
<Ursinha> ok
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] Agenda
<Ursinha>  * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha>  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<Ursinha>  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<Ursinha>  * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Agenda
<Ursinha>  * QA stats of the week
<Ursinha>  * Proposed items
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Actions from last meeting
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Actions from last meeting
<Ursinha>     * Ursinha to triage lp-qa-tools bugs
<Ursinha>        * done.
<Ursinha>     * matsubara to talk to foundations about OOPS-1585G1243
<Ursinha>         * Talked to Gary about it and filed https://launchpad.net/bugs/579987
<Ursinha>     * adeuring to follow up on calculate_bug_heat script failure
<Ursinha>     * matsubara to chase landing for bug 574493
<Ursinha>         * Landed and CP'ed
<Ursinha>     * matsubara to chase landing for bug 575426
<Ursinha>         * Landed and CP'ed
<Ursinha>     * matsubara to ask for the DBA report
<Ursinha>         * emailed stub asking for it
<Ursinha>     * all QA contacts to take orphaned commits' lists to their teams to check if were left untested items behind because they were orphaned commits
<Ursinha> bot is sleeping
<Ursinha> my stuff is ok, so is matsubara's
<Ursinha> adeuring is not here to follow up on his item
<Ursinha> [action] Ursinha to chase adeuring abour calculate_bug_heat failing script
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to chase adeuring abour calculate_bug_heat failing script
<Ursinha> about the orphaned commits, we can discuss that in the QA section
<Ursinha> moving on
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Oops report & Critical Bugs & Broken scripts
<Ursinha> One bug and one oops for code team, and one oops to soyuz
<Ursinha> the code bug is bug 579004, triaged high and targetted to 10.05, seems to affect only staging
<Ursinha> fine
<Ursinha> the oops: rockstar, any ideas? https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1593S580
<Ursinha> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1593EC1021, NotOneError seems to be bug 523346, already fix released, but I still see that happening
<Ursinha> bigjools, is that the same thing? ^
<bigjools> Ursinha: gah
<rockstar> Ursinha, I'll file a bug.
<bigjools> it's related
<Ursinha> thanks rockstar
<Ursinha> bigjools, may I file another bug?
<bigjools> Ursinha: yes please, and mention that other one
<Ursinha> bigjools, sure
<bigjools> thanks
<Ursinha> [action] Ursinha to file a bug for OOPS-1593EC1021, related to bug 523346
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Ursinha to file a bug for OOPS-1593EC1021, related to bug 523346
<Ursinha> thanks rockstar and bigjools, I love you both
<Ursinha> moving on
<Ursinha> calculate_bug_heat and upgrade_branches were the last scripts to fail
<Ursinha> rockstar, do you know about the upgrade_branches? is that related to code as it seems?
<bigjools> heh :)
<rockstar> Ursinha, yes.  That script is my baby.
<Ursinha> rockstar, oh, it seems it's been crying on his last runs
<Ursinha> or its :)
<rockstar> Ursinha, I'll look into it.
<Ursinha> thanks rockstar
<Ursinha> much appreciated
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/523346)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1593EC1021
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/523346)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1593EC1021
<rockstar> Ursinha, the conjugated form was correct, since it's a conjugation of "it" and "has"
<Ursinha> [action] rockstar to look into upgrade_branches failures
<MootBot> ACTION received:  rockstar to look into upgrade_branches failures
<Ursinha> rockstar, I was referring to s/his/its/ ;)
<Ursinha> s/;)/:)
<Ursinha> thanks :)
<Ursinha> we have three critical bugs, two already fix committed: bug 574142 and bug 574493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 574142 in launchpad-registry "Could not adapt ProductSeries to IBranchTarget" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574142
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/574493)
<Ursinha> gary_poster, sinzui, are those two going to be or were CPed?
<Ursinha> there's one in progress, code, bug 578331, last comment was danilos'
<Ursinha> how is that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578331 in launchpad-code "exporting to bzr seems broken since a few days" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578331
<mwhudson> i think it's fix committed now?
<danilos> Ursinha, it's on production-stable, needs CPing
<Ursinha> oh, so mwhudson is here
<mwhudson> oops
<Ursinha> camper :)
<mwhudson> my cover is busted
<danilos> https://lpbuildbot.canonical.com/builders/prod_lp/builds/62
<sinzui> Ursinha, it is fix released, I updated it
<sinzui> now
<gary_poster> Ursinha, I'm remebering only one critical and it has been CP'd--the log-out one
<Ursinha> thanks sinzui
<Ursinha> gary_poster, that one seems private, let me see
<matsubara> Ursinha, 574493 was CP'ed
<gary_poster> bug 574493, right?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/574493)
<gary_poster> that's CP'd
<Ursinha> gary_poster, yes
<gary_poster> cool
<Ursinha> matsubara, gary_poster, so, it's fix released :) could you mark it as such, please?
<Ursinha> or I can do that :)
<gary_poster> will do
<Ursinha> thank you
<Ursinha> danilos, are you taking care of that CP?
<matsubara> I didn't mark as fix released before because of gary's comment saying the fix was CP'd but not landed on devel. I was waiting for it to reach devel a go through the usual process
<matsubara> s/a/and/
<danilos> Ursinha, will do
<gary_poster> matsubara, ack.  It happened early this morning
<Ursinha> matsubara, that's ok, I was just wondering if they could be closed now
<Ursinha> danilos, thanks
<Ursinha> [action] danilos to take care of CPing bug 578331 fix
<MootBot> ACTION received:  danilos to take care of CPing bug 578331 fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 578331 in launchpad-code "exporting to bzr seems broken since a few days" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/578331
<Ursinha> good
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Operations report (mthaddon/Chex/spm/mbarnett)
<Ursinha> Chex, stage is all yours
<Chex> hello everyone, here is this weeks LOSA report:
<Chex> - Applied LP security fix for Bug# 578914
<Chex>         : Rolled out in security mode, applying CP's to codebrowse & codehost, and cowboy edge.
<Chex> - Bug 531071: app servers leaking memory
<Chex>         : We have a few dump-logs now ( LPIncidentLog ) , has anyone looked at or could look at these to debug the issues here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531071 in launchpad-foundations "lpnet app servers are leaking memory again" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531071
<Chex>  - LP incidents of note: : Codebrowse fixed from hourly restarts after last week rollout, but still needs restarting, daily, or more. : ftp/poppy service crashed a few times this week, Bug 414482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414482 in soyuz "upload daemon poppy dies often" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414482
<Chex>         : Apr-11: CP 9339 App Servers & codehost/crowberry
<Chex>         : Apr-12: CP 9341 to germanium/cocoplum
<Chex>         : Apr-12: CP 9342 to lpnet/cocoplum & loganberry-bzrsyncd
<Chex> questions/comments on the report?
<danilos> I guess that's May, or an abbreviation for something like "Anonymous Public Report" :)
<Chex> wow, yes sorry
<Chex> .. s/Apr/May/ my mistake.
<danilos> Chex, should we try to get bigjools to up the priority on poppy bug?
<danilos> Chex, if that's bigjools territory at all?
<bigjools> it is
<bigjools> but it's a bug in zope
<bigjools> so we're working around that by writing a new sftp server :)
<Ursinha> what a workaround :)
<danilos> woohoo, simple workarounds :)
<gary_poster> probably late for this, but I'm always happy to try and apply pressure withing Zope community if necessary
<bigjools> good to know, thanks
<Ursinha> ok, anyone else?
<Ursinha> bug 531071 maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531071 in launchpad-foundations "lpnet app servers are leaking memory again" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531071
<Ursinha> gary_poster, ^
<Ursinha> this is already targeted to 10.04
<gary_poster> we now have some meliae outputs as of the past week.  I'll be investigating them soon.
<Chex> Ursinha: gary_poster: we have crash dumps of what was requested now on the app servers, if we can work with someone who wants to look at this
<Ursinha> s/already/still/
<Chex> gary_poster: ah fair enough, thank you
<gary_poster> Chex: (I assume they are the same ones you are talking about--spm sent us some emails)
<Ursinha> gary_poster, may I target that to this cycle?
<Chex> gary_poster: yes I think so, what I saw in the incident logs was in spm
<Chex> 's timeframe, so.
<gary_poster> Chex: cool
<gary_poster> Ursinha: too late ;-) but thanks
<Ursinha> haha, thanks gary_poster :)
<Ursinha> moving on then :)
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * DBA report (stub)
<Ursinha> [action] send email to stub about the dba report of the week
<MootBot> New Topic:  * DBA report (stub)
<MootBot> ACTION received:  send email to stub about the dba report of the week
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * QA stats of the week
<MootBot> New Topic:  * QA stats of the week
<Ursinha> Untested items per team:
<Ursinha> Code: 3
<Ursinha> Foundations: 2
<Ursinha> Registry: 0
<Ursinha> Bugs: 3
<Ursinha> Translations: 2
<Ursinha> Soyuz: 3
<Ursinha> Strategy: 0
<gary_poster> Untested == QA?
<gary_poster> duh
<gary_poster> yes
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> one thing I notice is that since we started using tags, we've been having less untested items at once
<Ursinha> which is cool
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> Untriaged bugs per project:
<gary_poster> agreed
<Ursinha> malone: 17
<Ursinha> launchpad-buildd: 12
<Ursinha> lp-dev-utils: 9
<Ursinha> launchpadlib: 9
<Ursinha> launchpad-dev-moin-theme: 6
<Ursinha> launchpad-code: 5
<Ursinha> launchpad-foundations: 3
<Ursinha> soyuz: 3
<Ursinha> launchpad-help-moin-theme: 3
<Ursinha> lpbuildbot: 2
<Ursinha> trac-launchpad-migrator: 2
<Ursinha> launchpad-news-wordpress-theme: 2
<Ursinha> launchpad-cscvs: 2
<Ursinha> launchpad: 1
<Ursinha> launchpad-web: 1
<Ursinha> launchpad-loggerhead: 1
<Ursinha> launchpad-documentation: 1
<Ursinha> tickcount: 1
<Ursinha> we're not that bad triaging bugs as well
<Ursinha> about the orphaned commits
<Ursinha> last week I asked the QA contacts to check with their teams all OCs that are yours, to see if we're leaving untested things behind
<Ursinha> sinzui answered me, what about the others?
<matsubara> I suck. I forgot to bring that up with my team
<Ursinha> https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/QATeam/OrphanedCommits/10.04-devel and https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/QATeam/OrphanedCommits/10.04-db-devel
<Ursinha> rockstar, and you?
<rockstar> We talked about it.  I don't know if anyone did anything about it.
<sinzui> I will bring up the branch-link-to-bug issue in the next reviewers meeting. Many contributors do not do this
<danilos> Ursinha, I totally don't remember the discussion, which means that I suck
<Ursinha> :)
<sinzui> We could make ec2 land require a linked bug
<Ursinha> c'mon people :)
<Ursinha> sinzui, guess the problem is that not all commits really require bugs
<rockstar> Oh no, I think we did talk about it, and determined that there were no orphaned commits.
<wgrant> What about refactorings?
<Ursinha> and not everyone uses ec2
<sinzui> right
<Ursinha> ah, hello wgrant :)
<rockstar> However, we're also not linking bugs to branches in many cases.
<wgrant> Ursinha: Yeah, I'm not asleep for once :P
<sinzui> pqm submit certain is not
<Ursinha> wgrant, :P
<rockstar> Ursinha, we haven't really been tracking QA in the bugtracker - We've been using our Kanban board.
<matsubara> if you use --fixes=lp:NNNN when you commit, then when you push the branch to LP, it'll be linked automatically
<Ursinha> rockstar, I see. this is not good, but we fall again in the kanban board/lp integration
<Ursinha> problem
<matsubara> and the tagging script will find out which bug was fixed by that commit, even if it's not mentioned in the commit message
<rockstar> Ursinha, well, we have two tools essentially doing the same thing.
<Ursinha> rockstar, also what matsubara said
<sinzui> I still use the milestone because I am tracking every registry related blueprint and bug that I may be required to land a RC for
<danilos> Ursinha, fwiw, I've looked through the orphan commits now and there is only one by a translations dev and that one was qa-ok :)
<Ursinha> I don't know what everyone else agrees, but I think we should maintain lp updated so when we integrate that with kanban we'll all be used to the lp dance
<Ursinha> thanks danilos
<sinzui> Every contributor or even developer from another team gets their in progress bugs targets to a milestone and I verify the number of fix committed is the same number as qa-ok
<rockstar> Ursinha, asking us to keep two duplicate tools in sync manually seems crazy.
<gary_poster> Foundations often has multiple commits as we pursue a larger bug
<Ursinha> rockstar, but is that hard to use --fixes or link a bug to a branch?
<sinzui> danilos, the registry orphaned commits were for contributor branches that we landed and for testfix
<rockstar> Ursinha, no, but I don't want to create a kanban task AND a bug for something I'm about to do.
<danilos> sinzui, I count adiroiban as a translations developer as well :)
<rockstar> And then move them both through their own separate processes.
<gary_poster> We also have kanban cards for our tasks
<rockstar> I can't use --fixes if there isn't a bug...
<Ursinha> rockstar, I thought that the whole team had agreed on using lp as qa tracker
<sinzui> He applied to be an lp engineer. He should be counted on someone's team
<Ursinha> did I get this wrong?
<rockstar> Ursinha, maybe, but the code team isn't doing it that way, and we've found that the kanban board has been the tool we've preferred.
<Ursinha> I guess that needs to be discussed then
<rockstar> Ursinha, we get our stuff QA'd, so it's not like things are falling through the cracks, but it doesn't have great visibility.
<Ursinha> if you're preferring another tool, we should discuss the problems
<rockstar> Ursinha, the problem is that we have two tools...
<gary_poster> Ursinha: do I understand correctly that you are saying that orphan commits are bad?
<Ursinha> rockstar, imo the problem is that we don't have kanban integration
<danilos> Ursinha, rockstar: it's a recognized problem, and flacoste promises us we'll do something about it (two tools for the same job)
<gary_poster> because of the QA-through-LP initiative?
<Ursinha> gary_poster, only if they are really orphaned
<danilos> Ursinha, let's move on
<danilos> at least that's my take on it
<matsubara> gary_poster, not necessarily bad, we just don't want those falling through the cracks
<Ursinha> gary_poster, in the sense that it should have been qaed and it isn't
<Ursinha> what matsubara said
<gary_poster> ...and if we use LP for qa then how do we know?
<gary_poster> right
<matsubara> if you use LP as the QA tracker, then we have tools to help remind you that some QA is needed
<gary_poster> I think this is a matter for discussion, but maybe not here.  mailing list?
<Ursinha> doesn't matter if it doesn't have a bug when it doesn't need to have, the problem is not having a bug when it should
<Ursinha> agreed gary_poster
<gary_poster> cool
<matsubara> if you start landing OCs, then the tools can't help remind you that QA needs to be done
<Ursinha> so, in this meantime, I'd like to ask you to once in a while take a look in the OC list
<Ursinha> and see if any important things are missing
<Ursinha> https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/QATeam/OrphanedCommits/10.05-devel and https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/QATeam/OrphanedCommits/10.05-db-devel this cycle
<Ursinha> anyone else want to say something?
<Ursinha> moving on :)
<Ursinha> [TOPIC] * Proposed items
<Ursinha> Thank you all for attending this week's Launchpad Production Meeting. See https://dev.launchpad.net/MeetingAgenda for the logs.
<MootBot> New Topic:  * Proposed items
<Ursinha> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 11:39.
<Ursinha> errrrr bad paste :)
<Ursinha> but we didn't have any other proposed items, so, nevermind :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<matsubara> thanks Ursinha
<gary_poster> thank you
<Ursinha> thanks everyone for this week's meeting :)
<danilos> cheers
#launchpad-meeting 2010-05-15
 * Thor Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
#launchpad-meeting 2018-05-12
<trimpher54> TESTING TESTING
